# Moving to Frankfurt from UK and have some questions?



## Stescott1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi everyone.
I really hope you can help. My wife has recently taken a job offer at the EBC. We are planning on moving around the 1 September. I have some questions I hope you can answer which will help with our move.

1. do you know which area is good to live which may be approx 20 minutes train journey into Frankfurt, furnished and reasonably priced? Also somewhere with good German primary school for our two daughters? A lot to ask I know!

2. We will possibly be taking our English car over as well so will this need registering and who with or is it better to hire a van or removal firm.

3. I'm a qualified electrician so I will be looking for work myself. Can any one recommend and companies I could contact or even the local paper for job adverts I could have a look at?

4. Also do we need to register for a working visa or register for any other things ie tax etc?

Many thanks for this. Any advise is welcome!

Thanks Stevae


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

1. How old are your children?

2. It is probably better to sell your car and buy another one here. Converting cars is rather expensive. 

3. How is your German? I would recommend contacting IHK FOSA ASAP in order to have your qualifications evaluated. 

4. EU citizens don't need a visa. When you arrive you need to register (anmelden). You're also required to register for health insurance. Since your wife will be the only one working, it is better if she opts for public health insurance through her work (if possible). German public health insurance would cover the entire family. 

What type of contract does your wife have? Will she be a regular employee or seconded to the ECB? There are different rules for secondment.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

*Moving*

...


Stescott1 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I really hope you can help. My wife has recently taken a job offer at the EBC. We are planning on moving around the 1 September. I have some questions I hope you can answer which will help with our move.
> 
> 1. do you know which area is good to live which may be approx 20 minutes train journey into Frankfurt, furnished and reasonably priced? Also somewhere with good German primary school for our two daughters? A lot to ask I know!
> ...


----------



## Dv90 (Nov 17, 2017)

Just to add some advice on where to look for an apartment:

Basically, the whole of FFM is quite nice. However, Bahnhofsviertel and Gutleutviertel are not the best areas. Drug addicts with syringes right in the middle of the street. You probably don't want to live there. Additionally, some suburbs in the north are also not nice at all, e.g. Kalbach, Niedereschbach and Bonames. Maybe no drug addicts on the streets, but socially very weak areas with some higher criminality levels.
I personally would also avoid Gallus. But the area has significantly improved in recent years. It probably depends on where exactly you stay. There are better and worse neighborhoods.


----------

